# Turistas?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone know if this is going to be of any interest at all? It looks like Hostel goes south of the border.

Sin, any thoughts here?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

None. Not a one.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't even heard of this one yet. I will have to watch for it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808762546/info


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it looks pretty good. Didnt go see it, probably wait for it on dvd.


----------

